# Which certification??



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

I know I need a certification, *not gonna get 1 yet lol* but which 1?? :4-dontkno 

I was thinking about Security+ (after I finish those HJT logs lol :winkgrin: ) and A+

And you can vote for more than 1


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

A+ and Network + are the 2 you need to get a job where I work. 

I think A+ is a good starter cert to get. It is a 2 part test. Hardware and software. From there you can specialize.


----------



## tgo (Jul 5, 2005)

I voted Security+ plus because it was on there, but if I was you I would go for Linux+. I personnally could not do M$ my whole life so I do not plan on getting any of their certifications. Another good one would be ccna if you have an interest in networking.


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

Well, there is the "other" which is for any other certification, I just posted the most famous IMO.

I was thinking about Linux, *but gotta study up on it first and quit playing blackjack on it lol*

Ahhhhh I forgot the Network+ ..............


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

A good starting point would be A+


----------



## rajasambath (Jul 27, 2005)

If ur really thinking about networking certifications I would recommend MCP and CCNA. But depends on the stream ur in.


----------

